# Husband's Labs



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Can someone help me understand my husband's labs please?

Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S T4, Free (Direct) 0.88 0.82 -1.77

TSH 4.140 0.450- 4.500

The doctor did not run any other tests.
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

From the limited info, he looks a little bit hypothyroid. Is he symptomatic? Many labs are using the new recommended range for TSH which is 0.3 - 3.0. If his lab was using that range his TSH would be over. His FT4 is way low in the range. Most on this board shoot to get it over the mid point of the range.

I would definitely follow up on this if he has symptoms of hypothyroidism.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

northernlite said:


> From the limited info, he looks a little bit hypothyroid. Is he symptomatic? Many labs are using the new recommended range for TSH which is 0.3 - 3.0. If his lab was using that range his TSH would be over. His FT4 is way low in the range. Most on this board shoot to get it over the mid point of the range.
> 
> I would definitely follow up on this if he has symptoms of hypothyroidism.


The gremlins ate my first response!

Thank you for replying!

I felt as you do about the TSH. Being hypo myself I knew that was high. I just don't know how to interpret the labs yet. the FT4 threw me. He claims he doesn't feel tired - just from work and the heat. I'm researching to see if some medications he's on can interfere with the labs.
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Can someone help me understand my husband's labs please?
> 
> Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S T4, Free (Direct) 0.88 0.82 -1.77
> 
> ...


Your husband looks as though he is hypothyroid. TSH too high (AACE recommends the range to be 3.0 to 0.3) and the Free T4 is really really low.

Too bad doc did not run FREE T3.

Here is info.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And some suggested antibodies and immunoglobulin tests to get to the bottom of it.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Your husband looks as though he is hypothyroid. TSH too high (AACE recommends the range to be 3.0 to 0.3) and the Free T4 is really really low.
> 
> Too bad doc did not run FREE T3.
> 
> ...


Andros,
Thank you. Typical doctor who thinks other tests aren't needed. I'm trying to talk him into going to someone else just to have the tests run.
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Thyroid lab numbers are based on a bell curve. Not everyone on the upper end of the range has problems with the numbers being there.

If he is not having symptoms, the labs are not so glaringly awful (nor out of range) that most doctors would do anymore than order repeat testing if the patient is not complaining.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

lainey said:


> Thyroid lab numbers are based on a bell curve. Not everyone on the upper end of the range has problems with the numbers being there.
> 
> If he is not having symptoms, the labs are not so glaringly awful (nor out of range) that most doctors would do anymore than order repeat testing if the patient is not complaining.


Lainey,
I can't remember where I was just reading something similar to what you are saying. He doesn't have the symptoms. He had more hypothyroid symptoms before they did the ablation. 
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Sharon said:


> Lainey,
> I can't remember where I was just reading something similar to what you are saying. He doesn't have the symptoms. He had more hypothyroid symptoms before they did the ablation.
> Thanks,
> Sharon


Ablation? Who had it and what for?


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

lainey said:


> Ablation? Who had it and what for?


My husband had it done for Atrial Fibrillation in June. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the medication played a part in the test results.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

TSH can also rise when under stress--such as a procedure--or in times of illness. It's the body's natural defense to lower the metabolism, ie the call for energy from other sources, so that the body can heal.

What are his other meds? Certain things do alter thyroid labs.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

lainey said:


> TSH can also rise when under stress--such as a procedure--or in times of illness. It's the body's natural defense to lower the metabolism, ie the call for energy from other sources, so that the body can heal.
> 
> What are his other meds? Certain things do alter thyroid labs.


Lainey,
He's taking Pradaxa and Metoprolol. They are using the Metoprolol as a beta blocker. He may be off both medications next month. I know the Metoprolol and the Pravastatin he was on made his blood sugar rise. Since stopping the Pravastatin his sugar levels are controlled much better.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Neither of those medications should bother the thyroid labs. It's my personal experience that they both cause side effects--such as fatigue and muscle aches--that could mimic hypo symptoms however.

I believe that a middle aged-man that has weight or energy issues should also have their testosterone checked. Low testosterone has symptoms that are very similar to hypothyroid symptoms.


----------

